# Word of the Day - Denigrate



## debodun (Jul 3, 2021)

Denigrate (verb) - to disparage or criticize unfairly.

You shouldn't denigrate people just because they have different beliefs from you.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 3, 2021)

You mean to tell me, Deb, that I cannot denigrate you for having more tchotchkes than me?


----------



## debodun (Jul 3, 2021)

You can, but I wouldn't be offended over that.


----------



## RubyK (Jul 3, 2021)

You could both_ denigrate_ me for not having a collection of tchotchkes.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 3, 2021)

RubyK said:


> You could both_ denigrate_ me for not having a collection of tchotchkes.


I would never denigrate you, Ruby, or Deb.


----------



## debodun (Jul 3, 2021)

RubyK said:


> You could both_ denigrate_ me for not having a collection of tchotchkes.


Aren't you the lucky one!


----------



## Kaila (Jul 3, 2021)

I had too much difficulty, today, trying to come up with _any_ sentence using the word, _denigrate;_
   

Yet the 3 of you, managed to successfully come up with them,
and they are even positive, cheerful, warm and humorous ones!
 Wow! Good job, there!

Well, Don't _denigrate_ me, for not having tried!  
 Please, Believe me, I did try!


----------

